# Halloween Decorations - Alice in Wonderland



## jlhamman (Oct 30, 2015)

Please check out the Paula's Choice FB page and vote for the customer service department by commenting on their #aliceinwonderland decoration/theme picture! Great ideas here!

Thank you!


----------

